# RIKEN 15' Raft Selfbailing



## Aarondenal (Feb 16, 2014)

Sad to be selling my 15-ft self bailing raft. Rubber only, no frame. Had it for about 10 years and did many a wonderful trip in her. Overall she's in pretty good shape. Never had a leak until about a year ago when I started needing to top off one chamber and the floor every morning. I just now pumped her up and sprayed her down and found the small leaks in the floor and the one in the chamber. It wouldn't be hard at all to patch these and she'd be airtight again. There are no other patches from leaks. There are a couple patches inside to keep the floor from rubbing on the tubes. I have both thwarts that are in perfect shape. One of them I cut out for my frame but its still intact and holds air. It would be good for patching material. The other thwart gets stitched in somehow. Never really used them as I had a frame on the boat.

There is a mount on the back for a motor which I have used with a mount I set up to my frame.

Let me know if you have any questions. Happy to show you the boat.


----------



## Aarondenal (Feb 16, 2014)

Well I obviously dont know how to navigate this site. Sorry for the huge pictures and repeats. BYW I'm asking $800 for the boat. Does anyone know how to edit these Posts? Made two by accident


----------



## Skyefargo (Oct 7, 2020)

Where is the boat located?


----------



## Aarondenal (Feb 16, 2014)

Boulder colorado


----------



## JLalan (Nov 16, 2020)

Is this still available?


----------



## Aarondenal (Feb 16, 2014)

JLalan said:


> Is this still available?



Sorry no its been sold


----------

